#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Αρτιότητα γηπέδου εντός ζώνης 500 μ. γύρω από οικισμό διανομής 1930

## Christ0s

Καλησπέρα σας,

Μελετάμε μαζί με συνάδελφό μου Πολ. Μηχανικό μια περίπτωση αρτιότητας κληροτεμαχίου 3000 τ.μ. εντός ζώνης 500 μ. γύρω από όρια οικισμού <2000, ο οποίος προέκυψε από διανομή του Υπ. Γεωργίας, το 1930 σε πρόσφυγες. Υπάρχει χάρτης στον οποίο φαίνονται τα όρια του συνοικισμού από τη διανομή του 30' καθώς και η θέση του κληροτεμαχίου και ο αγροτικός δρόμος (τα οποία παραμένουν με΄χρι σήμερα όπως είχαν αρχικά χαραχθεί). Επίσης το κληροτεμάχιο βρίσκεται εξολοκλήρου σε απόσταση <200 μ. από άξονα κύριου επαρχιακού οδικού δικτύου.
Στη περιοχή υπάρχει ΣΧΟΟΑΠ και το γήπεδο βρίσκεται σε ζώνη Γεωργικής Γης Α προτεραιότητας. Στις διατάξεις για τη ζώνη αυτή δεν αναφέρεται κάπου ότι καταργείται η παρέκκλιση για τα εκτός σχεδίου/εντός ζώνης 500 μ.κλπ. 

Γνωρίζει κανείς εαν η παρέκκλιση για αρτιότητα εντός ζώνης 500 μ. ισχύει για γήπεδα σε ζώνη γύρω από οικισμούς από διανομή; (γήπεδα με εμβαδό >2000 τ.μ. και ημ/νια δημιουργίας πρίν το 77')

----------

